# Eremiaphila sp a little picture heavy



## jandl2204

A few images of our _Eremiaphila sp_

Anyone wanting these should be aware they cost allot and they are difficult to culture, particularly were breeding is concerning. And no i don't sell them....ever.

And they are really, really, fast

Adult Female.







Adult Male






Sub Adult Female






Sub Adult Female






Sub Adult Female






Recently moulted Adult Male






Adult Male






Please do not make use of these pictures without my communicated consent.


----------



## Sheldon Johnson

I have to say, that thing just looks cute.

By the by, do you have the original images without the watermarque, as i would love to use them in the near future, drop me a PM or something.

Also, do you have any pics of younger nymphs or hatchlings? Ive never had the oppertunity to see them that young and you implied you had bred them sucessfully, so if you do have any pictures of nymphs please do show as it would be rather nice!


----------



## AFK

great pics! really unique looking and behaving mantids!


----------



## Rick

Very interesting little mantis there.


----------



## yen_saw

Very nice desert species Lee. Great job! Can they climb glass? Hope to see this species here some day.


----------



## jandl2204

Hi Yen, _Eremiaphila sp_ are incapable of climbing glass. They also shed in a similar fashion to crickets (via the ground).


----------



## yen_saw

Ah thanks. Molting on the ground :shock: interesting.


----------



## timp

They look cool but I can't can a good idea of scale from your pictures, how big are they?


----------



## jandl2204

The females are approximately 2.5cm in length when adult. The males are a little smaller approximately 2.25cm as adults. Both genders are fairly broad with the females being approximately 0.8 - 0.9cm across their abdomen.


----------



## yen_saw

Recently I received some Eremiaphila ooth traded from Germany, it is fairly small, probably only20 eggs/ooth. I hope my setup for incubating the ooth is alright, is 30C the right temp? i am afraid to get the heat lamp too close to the ootheca. Or is heat mat a better methos for heating up the ooth? Any suggestion is appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## wuwu

wow, congrats yen! i think you might be the first person in the US to get them.


----------



## Rick

Very cool yen. Those ooths are interesting too. What are the other ooths you got there? Put me on the list for those little desert mantids.


----------



## yen_saw

> i think you might be the first person in the US to get them.


I believed Evan Ngo from Texas raised this species years ago. I am not the first :wink: I found his website and his caresheet for this species is pretty helpful



> What are the other ooths


They are violin and devil flower mantis ooth.


----------



## Ian

Nice Yen. I was thinking of getting some of those Eremiaphila ooths to...but at 50 euro per peice, I didn't want to risk it  

Best of luck, let us know how you get on.


----------



## yen_saw

Have a fair trade from Lars, he will receive my Chloroharpax Modesta oothecae, i just hope any of the 4 Eremiaphilla ooth I received manage to hatch, there is always risk in trading ootheca overseas.

Anyway, weblink for a good caresheet on this species

http://www.mantisphotos.com/eremiaphila.htm


----------



## yen_saw

Have been incubating them under heat lamp for a while






Today, two hatched out!! Hope more to come out soon. They are like "road runner"!!


----------



## ABbuggin

Great job Yen! Hope to see more soon!


----------



## Insect Guy

Those are really interesting little mantids there. Good luck in raising them and hopefully some more will hatch out very soon.


----------



## Jodokohajjio

If possible yen, could you post a video? I'd love to see what they look like when they run (and when they're hunting)! Does your digital camera make video clips? I'll volunteer some space to host it if you send it to me (provided that the file is not too large). I have some free web space from my school. PM me if you're interested!


----------



## OGIGA

I have loads of webspace and bandwidth from my webhost that's not being utilized. To give you an idea of how much I have, over 200GB space and over 2TB bandwidth. I'm not joking!


----------



## Ian

> I have loads of webspace and bandwidth from my webhost that's not being utilized. To give you an idea of how much I have, over 200GB space and over 2TB bandwidth. I'm not joking!


Ogiga, thats , I bagged unlimited bandwidth  

Congrats Yen! They really do take the same form when hatchling as adult don't they.

Nice work.


----------



## yen_saw

Thanks guys. I didn't have to do much really, just provide plenty of heat to the ooth. They can run like those tiny crabs on the beach.


----------



## Jodokohajjio

> Thanks guys. I didn't have to do much really, just provide plenty of heat to the ooth. They can run like those tiny crabs on the beach. Very Happy


Oh, so do they run sideways?


----------



## jandl2204

> Thanks guys. I didn't have to do much really, just provide plenty of heat to the ooth. They can run like those tiny crabs on the beach. Very Happy
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so do they run sideways?
Click to expand...

No not quite. They have the ability to run at speed, but not in the same manner aw would an actual crab.

I think Yen meant it in the context of 'running quickly along sand'

Perhaps.

Lee


----------



## Jodokohajjio

Lee, what kind of substrate are you using? It looks kinda like a mars landscape or something in your pictures. There are more chunks of the substrate than there are in Yen's sand.


----------



## jandl2204

Hey,

I use Zoo med's repti sand 'red' http://www.pets-warehouse.com/Vpasp/shopexd.asp?id=125257

I have a personal preference for something which allows for a decent contrast.

I keep younger nymphs on a variatio of either Zoo med repti sand or general natural reptile sand.

The granuals are quite noticable on a macro shot.

Lee


----------



## yen_saw

> Oh, so do they run sideways?


That would be cool isn't it :wink: but i was referring to its speed actually. Well when it ran along the side of the container it does look like they are running side way


----------



## yen_saw

The oldest one molted into L3 nymph and some have molted into L2 nymph. It appeared that this species is keen on fruit flies but not firebrate. I was worried they might not do well with just fruit flies but they "surprisingly" doing alright. i have been keeping them extremely warm (about to 45-50C) during daytime and there is no casualty so far! Which is great cos this is another species i hope to continue for at least another generation.


----------



## yen_saw

Same new pic taken from this species, the oldest must have molted several times and is about three quater inch now. There has been no ill effect from feeding fruit flies at all, although now i am starting to feed the laregr nymphs with firebrate. The way this species feed is just amusing, a very ambush type predator, evethough they have very small raptoral arms.


----------



## yen_saw

I have disaster with this species. 4 of them escape by jumping out from the open container, another 5 die for no reason and 4 more mismolt. For those that couldn't make it, my suspect is lack of heat. But i have one that is at subadult. Lesson learn from this species, lot of heat and never under-estimate their high jump ability!

Sad sight






subadult?


----------



## bubforever

I would have never guessed that it was a mantis from first glance. Nice pics.


----------



## Jenn

sorry to hear that you lost some... great pictures


----------



## skinnylegs

how many have you got left?


----------



## yen_saw

Oh i have one subadult left  i must admit that this species needs extra care and obviously the mistake i have is due to my neglect i.e. letting them escape, didn't monitor the heat, didn't feed too often (yes they need food constantly). It is still possible to raise this species if you can spend more time into this particular species, which is what i don't have


----------



## yen_saw

Finally , i have an adult for this species. Is it a male or female?!?

Molted into adult






My guess is adult male?


----------



## ellroy

Well done Yen, they look amazing as adults


----------



## yen_saw

Thanks Alan, not a good job on my side considering i have many nymphs but left with 1 adult at the end. Believed i can do a better job if given another chance on keeping this species again (but probably not in near future). I will donate this species to insect zoo in the Houston museum for exhibition. I hope other people who bought nymphs from me fare better. I have no regret!! it is a cute species!

Edit: Been told this is an adult female!!


----------



## hibiscusmile

They look like a grasshoppers face. Do their heads turn like the other Mantis?


----------



## yen_saw

Yes indeed!! Look similar to large grasshopper nymph.

THe head for this species is not as flexible as other species of praying mantis. In fact, i have noticed that most ground dwelling mantis don't have the ability to turn 180degree like other species. They will turn the entire body instead of just turning the head.


----------



## hibiscusmile

thanks for the info, I wonder if that is because they have more of an atached or thickened neck?


----------



## yen_saw

> because they have more of an atached or thickened neck?


Probably both.


----------

